# how to acces adsl service?



## daronchen (Dec 27, 2010)

hello everyone!

I live in China, most of the time I use Ubuntu or Redhat-based scientific linux. Ubuntu and scientific linux work fine with my huawei adsl modem. I install FreeBSD 8.1-release on my PC, but I access pppoe-based adsl service not success, after install precompile rp-pppoe packages, type pppoe-setup on root terminal, the error is shown below:


```
I can't excute pppd,you must install PPP software suite
```

But after I install pppd packages,the pppoe-setup[/file} still can't excute pppd

Can someone help me?


----------

